
Sparrow for Windows - Mailbird - michaelbodekaer
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1798647582/mailbird-needs-its-wings
======
kmander
Looks really nice! Long time Sparrow fan and it'd be sweet to have a familiar
experience on my Windows box too. Seems like they're developing a bunch of
stuff on top of what Sparrow has too which opens up new possibilities of an
email-orientated app store. Worth supporting on Kickstarter to help make it
happen, plus get a license back which you'll end up buying anyway if this
interests you.

------
mdogged
Looks pretty good. They should team up with the Sparrow guys :)

~~~
jameswyse
Unfortunately since Sparrow was acquired by Google [1] they are no longer
working on Sparrow.

I still use Sparrow and have zero problems with it, though for some reason I
still keep my eye out for new apps to replace it.. I think I just enjoy
playing with new features, heh.

There's also the similarly named MailPilot.[2] They're apparently planning on
making native apps for every platform. There's currently a public beta for
their web app, though there is no free trial; you have to pre-order a year's
service (at $60) to gain access, which is a little steep in my opinion!

[1] <http://sprw.me/> [2] <http://www.mailpilot.co/>

------
Co86
I am really looking forward this clean desktop email software! this current
one available for windows are so boring and time consuming! Hope Mailbird will
change that!

------
myrnazhou
I haven't seen something like this for Windows.. Looking forward for it's
release :)

~~~
dfc
Seven days ago you said it was "looking good".[1] did you forget about it? Or
did you get a little sloppy with your astroturfing?

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4696795>

------
abrahamranardo
the design looks clean than the other desktop email client in windows.. I
wonder how it feels to have sparrow in my windows.

------
trpclmb
Cool! Love to see a Windows version of Sparrow. Looks really nice, and excited
to see what apps will be available. Has my support!

